# Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2015)

Pressemeldung

*Seenotretter koordinieren zwei groß angelegte Suchen in der Ostsee

Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst​*
Die Seenotretter haben in der Nacht zu Freitag, 11. Dezember 2015, zwei groß angelegte Suchen in der Ostsee koordiniert. Rettungseinheiten der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) und weitere Schiffe sind für einen über Bord gestürzten Passagier einer polnischen Autofähre und zwei vermisste Angler im Einsatz gewesen.



Kurz nach 18 Uhr (10. Dezember) meldete der Kapitän der Autofähre „Skania“ zwischen Swinemünde (Polen) und Ystad (Schweden) südöstlich von Rügen im Bereich Oderbank einen Passagier als vermisst. Der Mann war offenbar außenbords gestürzt.

Die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS leitete unmittelbar eine Suche ein. Während der Nacht waren insgesamt vier Hubschrauber und 15 Schiffe eingebunden, darunter die deutschen Seenotrettungskreuzer HANNES GLOGNER (zur Zeit Station Sassnitz) und EUGEN (Station Greifswalder Oie) sowie ein polnischer Seenotrettungskreuzer, drei Autofähren und Fahrzeuge der Bundespolizei. Erst in den frühen Morgenstunden wurde die Suche ergebnislos eingestellt. Bei dem Fährpassagier handelt es sich um einen polnischen Staatsbürger.  



Die beiden vermissten Angler waren gestern (10. Dezember) mit einem fünf Meter langen Angelboot von Boiensdorf zwischen der Halbinsel Wustrow bei Rerik und der Insel Poel zum Angeln aufgebrochen. Um kurz nach 19.30 Uhr leitete die Wasserschutzpolizei Wismar die Information an die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS weiter, dass die Männer als überfällig gemeldet worden waren. Ausgehend vom Standort des Autos der Angler samt Trailer, auf dem die beiden Männer ihr Boot transportiert hatten, konzentrierte die DGzRS die Suche zunächst auf ein Gebiet vor der Insel Poel und der Halbinsel Wustrow bei Rerik. Im Laufe der Nacht dehnte die SEENOTLEITUNG die Suche weiter Richtung Kühlungsborn aus.

Eingebunden in diese Suche waren die Seenotrettungskreuzer BREMEN (Station Großenbrode) und HANS HACKMACK (Station Grömitz), die Seenotrettungsboote GÜNTHER SCHÖPS und KONRAD-OTTO der Freiwilligenstationen Timmendorf/Poel und Kühlungsborn sowie Schiffe und Hubschrauber von Bundespolizei und Landespolizei. Die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS setzte die „Neustrelitz“ der Bundespolizei als On-Scene-Coordinator (Einsatzleiter vor Ort) ein. Auch diese Suche verlief bis in die Morgenstunden ergebnislos. Im Seegebiet wird derzeit jedoch weiter nach den Vermissten Ausschau gehalten. 

Die beiden Männer (42 und 61 Jahre alt) trugen nach derzeitigen Erkenntnissen beide eine Rettungsweste.

In der Ostsee herrschte in der Nacht stürmischer Wind mit bis zu acht Beaufort (bis über 70 km/h) und ein Seegang bis zu drei Metern.

Die Wassertemperatur im Bereich Oderbank beträgt sechs Grad Celsius, im landnahen Bereich bei Poel um sieben Grad.


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

ganz schlimme geschichte, ich habe gerade die radionachrichten gehört und wie es scheint wurden sie noch nicht gefunden.
arbeitstechnisch bin ich heute auf poel unterwegs gewesen und konnte einen der hubschrauber und  ein boot der wasserschutzpolizei im bereich breitling ausmachen, hoffentlich geht alles gut für die beiden angler aus.


----------



## kreuzass (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich geht alles gut für die beiden angler aus.



Jo. Und hoffentlich auch für den polnischen Mitbürger. Auf Dauer scheisskalt da draußen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

eine zu null chance wenn er wirklich über bord gegangen ist...


----------



## zokker (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Hab es gerade im NDR gesehen. Bis nach DK rüber wird gesucht. Hoffentlich haben sie es irgendwo ans Land geschaft.


----------



## mathei (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Bleibt echt zu hoffen. drücke die Daumen


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

wenn sie wirklich richtung dänemark abgetrieben wären (motorschaden, kein funkempfang, kraftstoff usw.) haben sie gute überlebenschancen, selbst bei dem wind und der kälte, der menschliche körper kann einiges aushalten


----------



## Menni (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Ganz, ganz festes Daumendrücken für die Männer in Not. 
Sowas musste ich schon selber erleben und werde jedes Mal daran erinnert. Da hilft nur mentale Stärke, gute Ausrüstung und klarer Kopf. Hoffentlich besitzen Sie das auch.
Seit dem Dauerspender der DGzRS.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Die aktive Suche ist eingestellt worden, das verheißt oft nichts gutes.

Ich hoffe in solchen Momenten immer, das wenigstens andere Bootsangler zur Vorsicht gemahnt werden.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Das wars dann wohl.....


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

ja, es sieht wirklich nicht gut aus, 
über dem äther kam auch nichts neues, darauf hin habe ich steffen von der ostseewelle angerufen und direkt angefragt
...es gibt zum verbleib der vermissten angler keine neuen erkenntnisse ...
jetzt wird´s eng.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*



> ...es gibt zum verbleib der vermissten angler keine neuen erkenntnisse ...


Nicht schön  

Warum gestaltet sich die Suche so schwierig?


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

das ist der punkt, das boot soll angeblich zweischalig und somit unsinkbar sein, wären sie im küstenbereich ufernah verunglückt hätte man zu mindestens das boot finden müssen, hat man aber nicht.
so bleibt eigendlich nur die möglichkeiten, dass sie manövierunfähig richtung dänemark verdriftet sind, bei dem vorherrschen seegang und der riesigen wasserfläche ist es sicherlich sehr schwierig das kleine boot auszumachen, die nadel im heuhaufen...
oder dieses unsinkbare boot ist nicht unsinkbar und das schlimmste ist eingetreten


----------



## JasonP (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Da kann man wirklich nur hoffen und Daumendrücken.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Laut OZ wird immer noch weiter gesucht, auf See und am Ufer-nicht die geringste Spur bis jetzt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angler-vor-poel-weiter-vermisst-1819459712.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mecklenburg/Wismar/Boot-von-vermissten-Anglern-in-Daenemark-entdeckt


----------



## JasonP (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Keine guten Nachrichten #d


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

sehr ungewöhnlich, dass über so einen langen zeitraum rein gar nichts von den beiden zu finden ist.
mittlerweile weiss doch fast jeder der in oder um diesen bereich wohnt, lebt oder arbeitet das da menschen auf der ostsee vermisst werden und würden zu mindestens gefundene ausrüstung melden. 
für die angehörigen bleibt am ende nur die hoffnung auf gewissheit.


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

ich habe gerade unsere ostseezeitung aufgeschlagen und dort ist zu lesen, dass an dänemarks küste ein boot angespüllt wurde, nach ndr angaben könnte es sich um dasselbe handeln, auf dänischen seite laufen die ermittlungen.

edit,
sorry thomas ich habe deinen link  überlesen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...t-auch-eine-Leiche-angespuelt,nordost136.html


----------



## Vareler Holger (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Bei Facebook steht gerade das sie in Dänemark Lolland einen Toten gefunden haben. Das hätte alles nicht sein müssen. Das ist kein Fisch wert sein Leben deshalb aufs Spiel zu setzen.


----------



## volkerm (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Bei 8 bft. mit einem 5-Meter-Boot auf die Ostsee ist auch mehr als gewagt. Nebenbei unzulässig, da ein solches Boot nicht mehr als CE-C hat. Max. 6 bft.


----------



## Marcus 638 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Da können sich die Versicherungen drüber streiten. Es is wie es is....nicht schön


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Neueste Meldung, Identität noch nicht geklärt:
http://www.dnn.de/Mitteldeutschland...titaet-des-angespuelten-Toten-noch-ungeklaert


----------



## AlexAstloch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Auweia! Frage mich immer wie sowas passieren kann..die See ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*



AlexAstloch schrieb:


> Auweia! Frage mich immer wie sowas passieren kann..die See ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen!


Hallo,

da gibt es viele Gründe; freudige Erwartung, Überheblichkeit gegenüber der Natur (kenn ich auch vom Bergsteigen/Klettern), Unerfahrenheit, nicht geeignete Ausrüstung, Leichtsinn, falsches Einschätzen von Situationen etc.
Wir hatten mal einen Todesfall vor 35 Jahren in einem norwegischen Binnensee, da trafen ein paar der obigen Punkte zu, wenn dann noch ganz einfach etwas Pech dazu kommt - ja, dann gehts dahin und "Nachkarteln", was wäre gewesen wenn das so oder so gelaufen wäre (habe ich selbst noch lange Zeit getan), bringt gar nichts mehr.
Trotzdem habe ich die Bilder immer noch vor Augen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Menni (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Leider werden sich solche Meldungen häufen. Zunehmend Gedankenlose auf dem Wasser. Die max-5-PS-Reglung, ohne Bootsführerschein, war richtig.  Menni


----------



## raubangler (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*



volkerm schrieb:


> Bei 8 bft. mit einem 5-Meter-Boot auf die Ostsee ist auch mehr als gewagt. Nebenbei unzulässig, da ein solches Boot nicht mehr als CE-C hat. Max. 6 bft.



An diesem Donnerstag waren es 4-5.
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...-der-ostsee-suche-geht-weiter-id12191771.html

@Menni
Die beiden sind noch nicht einmal unter der Erde.
Was soll da diese Diskussion über Bootsführerscheine?


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*



raubangler schrieb:


> http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...-der-ostsee-suche-geht-weiter-id12191771.html



die schreiben im titel den wahren grund. lesen...






















"*Das Suchtgebiet ist groß."*


----------



## raubangler (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*



Jose schrieb:


> die schreiben im titel den wahren grund. lesen...



Erklär' das bitte mal für Dummies.
Danke


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Da ist ein Druckfehler drin,anstatt Suchgebiet steht dort Suchtgebiet...


----------



## zanderjappi (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Nich wirklich lustig aber es ist was dran!
Is nur traurig, bei aller Kritik hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
Ich hatte vor Bagenkop (Langeland)mal so eine Situationen, die mir
den Schweiß auf die Stirn getrieben hat und und das ist 20 Jahre her.
Dann und mit der Erfahrung kommt bei den meisten der nötige Respekt.
Bin jedes Jahr Norwegen und auf der Havel unterwegs - kein Fisch ist es wert!


----------



## zokker (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Ein polnischer Fährpassagier und zwei Angler vermisst*

Ich erspare mir mal jeglichen Kommentar dazu. Nur soviel, es kann jeden treffen. 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es auf dem Wasser nicht und wer kennt schon genau die Grenze wo es zu gefährlich wird.


----------

